# Brewed coffee mugs?



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm currently brewing in to my Hario coffee server and thereafter drinking the coffee from my 150 ml notneutreal cups. I'm thinking of getting a heavier 10 oz diner style mug to have a large mug of brewed

What cups or mugs do you all drink your brewed coffee out of?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Thinner walled mug for brewed after hearing Patrick ( @The Systemic Kid ) at the Rave forum day explain the logic of cooling down allows you to taste more of the flavours wheras a thicker walled cup tends to keep the brew warmer longer (think am right on the theory, know it works in practice, happy for anyone to correct me if incorrect)

Hope of help

John


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The shape and width of the cup will influence perception of flavours, aroma and body.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

So maybe the 10 oz diner style mug isn't the best option?

@garydyke1- do you have a recommendation?


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I have two modes of coffee drinking,

1) I want a mug of hot black stuff, I tend to use naturals for this and push it through the aeropress

2) I want to taste coffee, I tend to do washed coffee through some sort of filter and then decant from a jug into a small cool cup for drinking slowly (I use my 6oz flat white cups for this) or my nice thin whisky glasses


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Brewdog said:


> So maybe the 10 oz diner style mug isn't the best option?
> 
> @garydyke1- do you have a recommendation?


There is no 'best' option really. We use diner style mugs at the roastery for day to day drinking

Brew some coffee and try it in 3 different vessels and see what you prefer


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Ikea tumblers are favourite of mine.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Think i'll try a diner style mug to compliment my collection.....

I've got my glass server for brewing into when I want to share or drink from a smaller / thinner cup.

Think the diner mug will be a nice alternative for those times when you need a large mug (and / or the convenience of having something I can brew right into from the aeropress or clever if I choose)


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I think diner style mugs are underrated.

coffee collective do their aeropress into them (at their small shop, not the large ones)


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

johnealey said:


> Thinner walled mug for brewed after hearing Patrick ( @The Systemic Kid ) at the Rave forum day explain the logic of cooling down allows you to taste more of the flavours wheras a thicker walled cup tends to keep the brew warmer longer (think am right on the theory, know it works in practice, happy for anyone to correct me if incorrect)
> 
> Hope of help
> 
> John


I think this logic is backwards. The mug acts as a heatsink and absorbs the heat from the coffee. If you put your hand close to your mug you will feel some heat but not a lot. If you put your hand on your mug it is much hotter. The heat transfers through the mug faster than into the air. Therefore the thicker the mug the quicker it cools down.

I once read someone saying the same about beer glasses - most people think thick glasses will keep the beer cooler, but it's actually the other way round.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Now I've decided to go for a diner mug I checked out a couple of the usual websites..... I was surprised to see the price variation for the same mug depending on colour on coffeehit -

White £12

Natural £9

Blue £7.50


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

At home I prefer Duralex glasses for brewed coffee - you can enjoy observing the clarity of your brews, especially when sunlight hits it.

Plus they're thick enough so you don't scald your mitts.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Brewdog said:


> Now I've decided to go for a diner mug I checked out a couple of the usual websites..... I was surprised to see the price variation for the same mug depending on colour on coffeehit -
> 
> White £12
> 
> ...


Plain white £7

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/mugs-and-cups/products/diner-mug


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Am intrigued by this now as in theory both are correct but both wrong? a thin cup heats up very quickly and thus sheds heat to its surrounding quicker, very little heat loss in the larger body of coffee in the very short term but long term sheds heat to the outside air quicker as the cup wall does not act as an insulator. Thick walled cup: thicker cup short term heat loss from body of coffee to thicker wall of cup which then sheds heat less over the longer term thus acting as an insulator thus keeping it hotter for longer.

Spent a couple of years in the states mid to late 80's and the diner mug was explained to me as keeping the coffee hotter for longer which was the desired result for the customer wheras for brewed shedding heat is a more desired result to get to a temperature quicker where the subtleties come out that can't taste at a higher temp.

Very real danger of pocket science / complete drivel in the above and am sure someone out there has measured this in the real world and style of mug would be driven by what you like, tested as per Gary comment earlier and whether you trying to keep it warm (insulated) or cool it down (heat shed).

If it feels good in the hand just leave it longer to cool 

John


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If the coffee is crap you don't want it to cool down so you can actually taste what's going on


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Porcelain cup or mug is perfect for enjoying pour over/brewed.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> Plain white £7
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/mugs-and-cups/products/diner-mug


Ordered the plain white and an accompanying bag of

'Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Pulped Natural Yellow Pacamara'

as a treat. Cheers @garydyke1


----------



## ellenjohnson (Jul 30, 2015)

http://store.starbucks.co.uk/stainless-steel-black-band-tumbler-355-ml-12-fl-oz/011040863,en_GB,pd.html?start=1&navid=sale

Stainless Steel Black Band Tumbler, 355 ml/12 fl oz










what about this?


----------



## andrewp (Dec 10, 2014)

Kalita Wave 185 and about 540g water in is perfect for our 2 Mr.Men mugs.

Like these: http://www.aberartscentreshop.co.uk/mr-men-mugs---various-designs-from-wild--wolf-89-p.asp


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

ellenjohnson said:


> http://store.starbucks.co.uk/stainless-steel-black-band-tumbler-355-ml-12-fl-oz/011040863,en_GB,pd.html?start=1&navid=sale
> 
> Stainless Steel Black Band Tumbler, 355 ml/12 fl oz
> 
> ...


Euuw - the embarrassment


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Daren said:


> Euuw - the embarrassment


Must feel like getting caught with a top shelf magazine by your mom.


----------

